# Aching knees



## TKDmel (Dec 18, 2006)

Other than glucosamine and chondroitin which I already take, does anyone have a good remedy for aching knees?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2006)

For me it was when I stated to loose some wieght the added wieght was killing them everyday. Now I do not know if you are carrying any extra wieght but if so they feel so much better twenty pounds lighter.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 19, 2006)

Unfortunately for me the solution was to cut back on the number of TKD classes and workouts per week.  Loosing weight be probably have been a better solution for me.  I'm still working on that one.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 19, 2006)

doc clean said:


> Unfortunately for me the solution was to cut back on the number of TKD classes and workouts per week. Loosing weight be probably have been a better solution for me. I'm still working on that one.


 

Same here twenty gone but forty more to go.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2006)

Knee exercises (I still do) from a visit it to Physical therapy years ago and more recently acupuncture helped me.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 19, 2006)

For me it was a combination of surgery, glucosamine and chondriton and losing weight. Probably more the weight loss, I never realized how much it affected my knees until I lost it.


----------



## donna (Dec 19, 2006)

TKDmel said:


> Other than glucosamine and chondroitin which I already take, does anyone have a good remedy for aching knees?


Just a thought, have you got flat feet or fallen arches?. My son had problems with his knees and the physio discovered his feet had dropped arches, now he wears inserts in his shoes and his knees are not hurting.  Apperently this can throw out the knee alignment and cause stress on the knee.


----------



## TKDmel (Dec 19, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> For me it was when I stated to loose some wieght the added wieght was killing them everyday. Now I do not know if you are carrying any extra wieght but if so they feel so much better twenty pounds lighter.


 
Terry, I'm working on losing about 25lbs. and it should help and the glucosamine combo is also helping. I do have fallen arches as a latter post suggests and I guess I should spend the extra $ on good inserts rather than the cheap ones. I was kinda hoping that there might be some kind of salve or ointment for topical use that works well. In the past I used DMSO and it was a god send. They have watered the formula down in recent years, but I just found a site that may fit the bill. They only sell on orders of $40.00 or more but the gallon size is $39.00  I just may go for it if nothing else helps. Cutting down on classes has not helped. Its a cumulative effect of years of sports involving the knees. Goalie in hockey, cathcer in baseball, etc.  It catches up to a person after a few years.


----------



## phlaw (Dec 20, 2006)

TKDmel said:


> Other than glucosamine and chondroitin which I already take, does anyone have a good remedy for aching knees?


 
Fish Oil also seems to help my knee.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

phlaw said:


> Fish Oil also seems to help my knee.


 

Really do you rubbed it on them or drink it. Sorry not trying to be a smartass just was wondering. Anything to help these knee's, theyare twenty years older than me.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 20, 2006)

I take the regular glucosochondroitin cocktail but I also found that a combination of zinc and vitamin C really helps! I got the idea from my sifu who used that combination when training for his sifu examination having to get ready for an hour horse stance. He said it really helped keep his knees strong and free from pain....I'm finding the same.

7sm


----------



## Yeti (Feb 13, 2007)

7starmantis said:


> I got the idea from my sifu who used that combination when training for his sifu examination having to get ready for an hour horse stance. 7sm


My knees are hurting just thinking about an hour horse stance! :xtrmshock


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 13, 2007)

Try massaging the knees to create circulation going there.
try changing your posture when you walk.
try doing the charleston slowly and then pressing back on the knees gently.
try squating down and up slowly.
try massaging your legs up and down.
As the Neijing says"the knees are the place of the tendons so if you can not bend or straighten them or need to overcomepensate in order to move this means the tendons are about to degenerate" There are many ways to help with knee and joint problems most that I know involve warming the area to create circulation.


----------



## Can (Feb 18, 2007)

Although doctors advised against it, deadlifts and especially squats cured the bursitis I had for years in both knees.  Using the leg press and other contraptions never made matters better, but learning to squat so that my thighs broke parallel at the bottom did wonders.  I think the frequent advice to avoid such things is based in part on the assumption that people will not squat (or deadlift) correctly, will start with too much weight, or will do something else stupid that will worsen matters.


----------



## grydth (Feb 18, 2007)

I have seen any number of danaged knees in my line of work, and I can say the first step needs to be a medical visit to find out what's wrong. Once you know that, then you can explore the ways to remedy it.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont know what you think of this:

Plant        : White Willow (Salix Alba)
Grows       : Europe and north America
Contains    : salicin (chemical working part of the plant)

Use by      : pain, osteoarthritis, feber, helps lower infections, rheuma and bursitis(inflammation in the areas around your joints)

How to fix it: You should take 1 to 2 gram bast and boil it for 10 Minuts in 200 ml water. Than drink it as a thee, you should drink it almost 3 hours before you want to have it work as it is starting very slowly but works for hours, much much longer than an asperine.  You can drink upto 5 theecups a day but I recommend to start with 1-2 cups and than increase slowly as your digestionsystem is not used to this yet. 

With longterm daily use it can cause stomachproblems but far less and less dangerous than asperines. Use to much and you can get diarree or feel a bit nauseous.

You can ask your docter about it if you are not sure although normal docters do not like this way of healing here in Germany and Holland.

I sometimes prepare plants for pacticular uses and I can tell you that some of them truly work(sometimes even better than medicins.) I get the information from people who have a lot of experience in it and than I just try as long as I know they are not poison. With this willow there will be no danger for you but with other plants you have to watch out, when you want to experiment, and read about them because some of them can be poison.


----------



## ksmaguro (Mar 8, 2007)

I have had knee issues for about 4 years now.  Ever since I blew out an ACL at a seminar.
I have a PT routine that I do, but everyone should see a Physical Therapist to have the exercises tuned to their body.
In general, some good guidelines to adhere to follow.
When squating stop at the point when your thighs are parallel to the ground.  If you pass that point adjust your feet toes out about 45 degrees.
Do not let your knees move ahead of your toes while squatting.
One of my problems was stairs.  We, being of the Universe, look for the lazy way to apply things and taking stairs has short cuts.  Like above, do not let your knees move past your toes when stepping up.  Put your toes into the rise to prevent this.  If it is still an issue, take the stairs by two.  This also give you a good squat in the process.
When descending, make sure that you do not flair your knees outward; focus on a minor squat.
I am still pretty brutal to my knees, so I try and take it easy on them.
For pain relief, I rub Balur into the knees.
For joints in general, try not to forcefully hit "the air" to often.  Work the motion to have the movement down, but if you really want to hit something, have a partner hold some sort of mitt/bag or hit a heavy bag.
Just my two cents.
Take care.


----------



## redfang (Mar 9, 2007)

Know of an ex- MLB catcher who swore  by a shark cartilidge supplement for his knees. A co-worker who had sports related knee injuries used the same and said it worked pretty well.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 9, 2007)

Do your knees ache during or after excercise?

Something that hasn't been suggested here and can be helpful if your knees ache after excercise is ice packs.    My husbands knees ache after he's run and he's been told it's ligament inflammation and has tried the ice pack method, it seems to work.


----------



## Shuto (Mar 10, 2007)

I use a lot of ice myself Shaderon.  I like the fact that there are no chemicals involved and it works well for me.  I'm no healing expert but my understanding is that ice can be very useful with the first 24 to 36 hours of injury.  It seems to be the most effective if I use it right after training.   

As an aside, I tore a ligament in my foot ~6 months ago and I saw a doctor about it.  He said that the ligament in your foot is probably the toughest tissue in your body.  In order for NSAIDS to have an effect on swelling of this ligament you need to take very large doses.  Ice, on the other hand, is able to easily penetrate and reduce the inflamation.

Ice... it's not just for cold drinks anymore.


----------



## qi-tah (May 17, 2007)

TKDmel said:


> I was kinda hoping that there might be some kind of salve or ointment for topical use that works well. In the past I used DMSO and it was a god send. They have watered the formula down in recent years, but I just found a site that may fit the bill.


 
You put Di-methyl Sulfoxide on your knees?? Goodness, I used to work in a lab and we used that stuff to freeze cells in so they wouldn't burst on thawing. I never had any idea that the compound was was so versatile.

I too have suffered overuse injuries to my knees... the exercises that have helped me most are knee rotations and ba gua muddy-stepping in the circle. I'm a bit phobic about putting substances on my body that i can't safely put in my mouth (don't ask), so if that fails i generally just stick to RICE and asprin.


----------



## Mtal (Jul 19, 2007)

TKDmel said:


> Terry, I'm working on losing about 25lbs. and it should help and the glucosamine combo is also helping. I do have fallen arches as a latter post suggests and I guess I should spend the extra $ on good inserts rather than the cheap ones. I was kinda hoping that there might be some kind of salve or ointment for topical use that works well. In the past I used DMSO and it was a god send. They have watered the formula down in recent years, but I just found a site that may fit the bill. They only sell on orders of $40.00 or more but the gallon size is $39.00 I just may go for it if nothing else helps. Cutting down on classes has not helped. Its a cumulative effect of years of sports involving the knees. Goalie in hockey, cathcer in baseball, etc. It catches up to a person after a few years.


 

What is DMSO? Oh wait, is that the stuff they use in sports to when someone gets hurt and the trainer comes over and sprays the injury?

What is Bular?

Well I had a torn meniscus. Got it operated on, also have a thining meniscus in the other knee. First I did tai chi, I thought it helped a lot (well my knee was stiff from the operation, I think it helped me get my range of motion back, I had really BS PT). I use Move Free (it has glucosochondroitin and other stuff), weights, but not heavy and I concentrated on good form. Wall slides (you lean agaist a wall, and slide down, just like a squat motion). Oh and ICE, very important, when I feel my knees act up, that is what really helps.

Oh, I dont use too much sports cream. I have not found one that seems to prentrate. Those heat creams dont seem to really work on my knees. If I put it on a muscle, burns like crazy, but the knees not much. Anyone use anything?

Oh


----------



## Gotkenpo (Aug 5, 2007)

TKDmel said:


> Other than glucosamine and chondroitin which I already take, does anyone have a good remedy for aching knees?


I just started drinking Tahitian Noni Juice and it is doing wonders for me.  I have had 2 Knee surgeries and a complete ankle reconstruction and since I have started drinking the Noni they have lessened considerably. ***Text removed - Advertising and inviting people to contact you so you may sell products to them is against MartialTalk rules.***


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Aug 5, 2007)

Noni information from someone not involved in making a buck off you buying it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noni

Attorneys General Curb
Claims for "Tahitian Noni"
http://www.quackwatch.com/04ConsumerEducation/News/noni.html

Tahitian Noni Juice scam
http://quackfiles.blogspot.com/2005/07/tahitian-noni-juice-scam.html

TAHITIAN NONI JUICE - Worthy of a world wide warning?
http://noni.worldwidewarning.net/index.php









IV


----------



## kaizasosei (Aug 6, 2007)

practice seiza and kneeling!!! step by step little by little. 
that's the only way to really solve the problem.


----------



## Mtal (Aug 6, 2007)

kaizasosei said:


> practice seiza and kneeling!!! step by step little by little.
> that's the only way to really solve the problem.


 
Is that kneeling like in karate or Akido class? How does that help your knees?


----------



## Shuto (Aug 6, 2007)

We recently purchased an elliptical trainer and It has helped my knees.  I think it has to do with the full motion my knees go through when exercising as well as the development of my quads.  My knee issues are at least partially related to my patella.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 7, 2007)

I came across this - VPX Glucosa Cream - on the internet. I found it at Vitacost, but I'm sure it's available other places too. I haven't tried it so I can't vouch for it, but it fits the bill for your ointment/salve that you were looking for.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Aug 10, 2007)

kaizasosei said:


> practice seiza and kneeling!!! step by step little by little.
> that's the only way to really solve the problem.


 
That's only effective in stretching the muscles and tendons.  It won't help with cartlidge in the joint itself and there are people who can no longer sit in seiza due to osteoarthritis.


----------



## MahaKaal (Apr 5, 2008)

A quick and easy way to eliviate minor knee pain is by getting some Mustard Oil (Saroh Da Thel), warming it up and then deeply massaging it into the knee, the front, sides and back.  This will saturate and lubricate the knee and relieve the pain.  I had a similar problem last week due to too many Behtaks, and by the next day my knee pain had gone.

Its important to keep the knee warm afta massaging it, so putting it in one of those excercise bandages helps.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 28, 2008)

Where is the pain specifically? I would head to the doc to make sure you are not grinding away at precious cartilage.  

Here are a couple of my own exercises:

If you have soreness on the outside of your knee, you might want to try an I-T band stretch.  Stand with your right foot in front of the left, then reach over your head with your right arm, and bend to the left.  (Repeat same with left foot).  You should feel the stretch in your hip, which connects to the I-T band.

Before you work out, stand with your feet and legs together and bend your knees.  Place your hands on your knees and move your knees in a circular motion; this movement will warm up the joint.  

Dagney


----------



## Burnerbob (Jun 29, 2008)

Works for me  





[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maintaining Joint Performance 
*__*[/FONT]*_[/FONT]*- By Stephen Holt, M.D. *
Many millions of Americans who have bone and joint health problems are gobbling aspirin and NSAID in a manner that now presents a major public health concern. This concern is a direct consequence of the common side effects that these drugs may produce. Unfortunately, these side effects are sometimes fatal, especially in the elderly who are the main target population that takes drugs to manage their joint problems. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Jphaas (Jun 29, 2008)

In addition to massaging the knees to increase circulation, I would recommend joint mobility exercises for the knees, hips, and ankles. Mobility work will bathe your joints in synovial fluid, and increase blood flow to the area. It is also beneficial to strengthen the muscles surrounding the knees.

Hope this helps.


----------

